# Red River



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Some one let us northeners know what is happening, please.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Currently running a triple and a blind in the Open.

Pick up flyer, run blind and then pick up the other two retireds.

Qual is a triple with a blind up the middle.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

AM is a triple with two retired guns. Running off of a steep dike. Long ( severe angle off of dike) thrown left and retired; short middle pinched into long bird retired, less severe angle off of dike, retired and flyier shot into the test deep of the middle retired.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good Luck to my little yellow man in hs last derby!!!!!!!!
Auntie Sue


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

14 dogs back to the 3rd in the in the Qual:

2,4,5,6,8,9,11,12,13,15,16,18,23,25


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Good Luck Bill Mcknight and the Moonstone dogs!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

9 dogs back to the water marks in the Qual:

2,4,5,6,11,12,13,16,18


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Any update on the open?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open apparently has 4 dogs left to run.

Amateur finished but I don't have the callbacks.

Qual has 2 dogs left to run in the morning.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks for the AM: 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 21, 26, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 38, 43, 46, 48, 49, 51, 52


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open Callbacks to the water blind...

3 5 7 8 9 11 14 15 17 18 20 22 25 28 29 30 32 37 44 45 46 48 49 50 51 52 53 56 57 60 65 66 67 71 72


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

18 dogs back to the water blind in the am:

1,3,5,8,12,14,16,18,20,26,29,32,34,35,43,46,48,51


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Firstly, I missed #6 on the callbacks to the water blind.

Callbacks to the 4th in the Open:
6 9 14 15 18 29 44 45 49 51 52 53 65 66 72


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

10 dogs back to the 4th in the amateur:

1,5,12,18,20,26,29,32,34,35


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Mike Boley wins the Qual with Chili !


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to Moonstones Ham Maid Marian "Livvy" on her Derby 2nd, and Magic Trick's Otis on his Derby 3rd!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

CONGRATS to Team Moonstone!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Ryan and Decoy on their derby win and a spot on the derby list!!

Way to go Bill and Rob heard it was a nice tough test.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

*AMATEUR RESULTS*

1st - #26 Chisum/Fraser
2nd - #32 Jr./Gierman
3rd - #34 Wilson/Furlano
4th - #35 Maggie/Molthan

RJ - #18 Sport/McCartney

Jam - #20 Blue/Gierman
Jam - #29 Buster/Bearden


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Open results??


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Open results??


*Martha Russell won the open with Pogo*. I heard this second hand, and don't know the other placements.

The 4th was a BIG in-line triple, all 3 retired. I watched about 13 dogs run, and only 2 of them did it clean. All others had at least one handle, some with two. It was a monster.

But I can say that Pogo absolutely hammered the fourth. It was really something.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Mike Boley!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> *Martha Russell won the open with Pogo*. I heard this second hand, and don't know the other placements.
> 
> The 4th was a BIG in-line triple, all 3 retired. I watched about 13 dogs run, and only 2 of them did it clean. All others handle at least one handle, some with two. It was a monster.
> 
> But I can say that Pogo absolutely hammered the fourth. It was really something.


Pogo is one of my favorite lil girls.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Congrats Mike Boley!


Mike Boley had an outstanding weekend with his two dogs.

Chili won his second Qual, but also finished the first Amateur he has entered.

His other dog Rainey had yet another Open finish.

Congrats to Mike Boley with a strong showing.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Did they finish the Open? Results?

Congrats Mike Boley and Chili!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

tbadams said:


> Congratulations to Ryan and Decoy on their derby win and a spot on the derby list!!
> 
> Way to go Bill and Rob heard it was a nice tough test.


Wow, you mean Ryan got that long tall skinny dawg onto the derby list? 

*Good going Ryan and Decoy!!* 

You too Amanda.


----------



## Derrick Wilkerson (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations Ryan on the Derby win!!


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Mike Boley and hsi dogs. Sounds like they had a good weekend


----------



## Bayou-Star (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations to Martha Russell and Pogo! Great way to start the year!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

No brag just fact ,but Sinner got fourth. Kenny Trott did a good job and he said Sinner smacked the fourth also. Only six dogs did the last series. Kenny also got RJ.
Way to go Martha!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations Martha and Pogo!!!!!!!!! Pogo is back!!!!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats to Mike Boley!

Jim & Jan


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open results:
1st-Martha and Pogo
2nd-Trudy and Rob E.
3rd-Maggie and Mike C.
4th-Sinner and Kenny T.
RJ-Ollie and Kenny T.

Don't know the JAMS, sorry.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Rob Erhardt and Carma Futhey on Trudy's second in the Open. Congrats also to the Moonstone littermates winning first in one Derby (Henry in CA) and second and third in another (Livvy and Otis in TX).


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

I second the congrats to Rob and Carma for Trudi's 2nd in the Open. Way to go. Also a BIG congrats to team Moonstone on the great showing in the Derby this weekend with a 1st (Henry) and 2nd (Livvy) and 3rd (Otis). Pretty good showing for littermates!

--Susan


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrates to Rob and Nancy on Chisums win. Also to Greirmans on Chili's daddy (JR) second.
As usual the RRRC put on a great trial and it sure went smooth. Was nice to be done saturday evening.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea!!! Martha and Pogo.... 

Mike Boley, You had quite a weekend.....

Congrats!!!!

Angie


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt and Carma Futhey for their second place finish in the Open with Trudi. Additional congrats to Rob for a third place in the Derby with Otis.

Continued kudos for Bill and Sarita McKnight for their second place finish with their great Derby girl, Livvy. Way to go Montana Gang.


----------



## BB123 (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations Mike and Chili! 
Looks like you had an awesome weekend! 

Jo


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Mike, Chili Dog and Rainey!!!!


----------



## J Hearnsberger (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations Mike


----------

